# Factory paint: did the dash color match the exterior color?



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm restoring a 65 GTO to the specs used when it rolled off the assembly line (have PHS docs).

I'm painting it with a factory scheme and factory colors (correct semi-gloss black on pan, factory color chip for exterior, factory spatter paint in trunk, etc.)

The paint shop is trying to convince me that the dash should be a different color than the exterior - that it should match the interior color (upholstery/door panels). I suspect they are confusing some other GM car, like a Chevelle with my Pontiac project.

Do you any of you have a restoration guide, and could you tell me whether the dash is supposed to be a color other than the color of the exterior? 

FWIW - the exterior is Blue Charcoal Poly and the interior upholstery will be Black.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Can you post a photo of your body trim tag? Need your trim code...


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

The trim tag was stolen by the prior body shop.

I do have the PHS docs. What code am I looking for?


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

213-30 would be black semi gloss and flat. The instrument surround would be flat rough, lower dash Black semi gloss and the top of the dash from the pad to glass should be flat.
Would help to know what code you are working with to be sure.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

torpedo51 said:


> The trim tag was stolen by the prior body shop.
> 
> I do have the PHS docs. What code am I looking for?


Page 3 of the dealer order form from your PHS docs should have an example of the trim tag and a legend at the top of the page. Your codes would be highlighted in yellow. Blue Charcoal exterior code is "B". On the right side is a legend for interior trim color codes. What is highlighted there?

Should also be on the BHC. Look for a box with color or trim...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, got it.

This car originally came in Teal Turquoise (L) with a Turquoise interior (214-36).

I'm painting the car Blue Charcoal (B). Which interior color was typically matched to this?

Choices: Black, Turquoise, Gold, Red, Blue, Parchment & Black.

I'm guessing it wasn't Blue, because that would be weird. We can rule out Gold, Red and Turquoise. So either Black or Parchment.

Both of those selections mean that The dashboard and inner door sills were black?!

Does anyone have photos of a Blue Charcoal car? I'm looking at the Ultimate GTO site, and can't tell if the interiors are Blue or Blue Charcoal.

T


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

torpedo51 said:


> Ok, got it.
> 
> This car originally came in Teal Turquoise (L) with a Turquoise interior (214-36).
> 
> ...



Factory interior color choices with the Blue Charcoal paint were black, dark blue, or parchment. Optional exterior pinstripe color was ivory.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like B exterior color was available with 213-30 Black, 217-33 Blue or 218-3E Parchment interiors. If I am reading the charts correctly. ..the dash would be black for the black or parchment interiors and dark blue for the blue interiors.

There is a color code for Blue Charcoal interior dash paint but it doesn't appear that was used on any of the 237 (Le Mans) models. Maybe only on the Tempest line?
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

What book is that? Does it have the codes for 1964.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

tonyskala said:


> What book is that? Does it have the codes for 1964.


From some book that I picked up years ago... don't remember where though?
Here are the 64 colors.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## obbyd (Oct 23, 2004)

torpedo51 said:


> I'm restoring a 65 GTO to the specs used when it rolled off the assembly line (have PHS docs).
> 
> I'm painting it with a factory scheme and factory colors (correct semi-gloss black on pan, factory color chip for exterior, factory spatter paint in trunk, etc.)
> 
> ...


your body shop is correct, Pontiac never painted the metal dash and door trim the exact same color as the body. It may have been a coordinating color but never the same paint as the body. for example, almost all cars with a parchment interior had black dash and door trim. I had a charcoal blue lemans that had a coordinated blue dash and door trim, but it was not the same as the body color, the interior paint work had no metallic in it like the exterior and was not exactly the same color, even if you took out the metallic and flattened the paint. I took the factory color glove box to a paint shop and they could find nothing that matched. I have not been able to find anywhere the correct paint codes for the dash and metal trim on the doors. Your ID tag will give you the exterior paint code and the color of the upholstery trim, but not the paint code for the interior metal work. I believe that the factory simply had a matching,coordinating color for the interior dash and metal work to the upholstery color. 
also, the firewall and floor pans were a 0 degree gloss black, not a semi gloss. Eastwood has what is closest to the firewall and floor colors. On my 65 charcoal blue, the blue interior looked really good.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

In 1965 the dash did not match the exterior color. The front on the dash is a Low luster semi-gloss black. The top of the dash is flat black with a texture to it, almost like a fine sand. I bought the correct paint from guy in VA who is a top Mopar restorer. I don't remember his contact info, but he said the GTO and some Mopars used this same paint, which he custom mixes. I guess you can just use flat black, but it's not totally correct.


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

BTW my interior is parchment and exterior is nightwatch blue. My factory interior door upper and pilar color is off white. I found that Ford used this same off color called Wimbledon white, which was easier to locate.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I have an original blue charcoal 66 GTO. My dash is painted black. I believe the other option would be a blue Charcoal. I have black interior that is the seats ,the headliner and the rugs are all black.


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Would you consider selling that book to me? I have been looking for it and no one seems to have it. 

If not a sale, would you be open to scanning it into pdfs and letting me pay you for your time.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

tonyskala said:


> Would you consider selling that book to me? I have been looking for it and no one seems to have it.
> 
> If not a sale, would you be open to scanning it into pdfs and letting me pay you for your time.


Send me a PM to discuss. I did find it for sale but at $200. $50 would be a more reasonable figure especially since most all the info is available via other sources. Still, it's nice to have all compiled in a single reference so it's worth having.

Is there a Library sub forum here? Maybe the better idea is to scan and post the images in a library and others can use for reference.

Moderators.....any possibilities on this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## missinglink (Sep 6, 2019)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> From some book that I picked up years ago... don't remember where though?
> Here are the 64 colors.
> 
> 
> ...


This is great info, I am having the same problem with my 1967 Pontiac Le Mans. Is there any way possible that you can help me with the paint code and trim info for my car? Can you possibly post the interior and exterior paint codes for 1967? here is my cowl tag info!

ST 67-23707 PON 2776 BODY
TR 220-3 L-L PAINT

4-2D


----------

